# What age to give a kid a DSLR?



## benhasajeep (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a couple extra cameras. And my nephew has shown some signs he really enjoys photography. He currently has an inexpensive p&s digital. And he's actually shown a good eye for shots. But is being limited by the cheap camera.

He is 12. I have 2 cameras I would be willing to give to him, but not quite sure if he will take care of them or not. I am leaning towards he would. But he's at that age where he's forgetful and leaves things around. Kinda scatter brained.

The current plan is to LOAN him our Coolpix 8700. Has the grip, and the accessory lenses. Extra batteries, everything he needs. This will be a pretty big step up from what he has. We feel by saying were loaning it to him that he would take better care of it, if he thinks we will ask for it back??

Also I am willing to give to him a Canon 20D and a couple inexpensive kit lenses, and a flash.

Now the question is, should I mention to him the Canon 20D or just wait and see how he does with the 8700 first. Obviously if he looses or breaks the 8700 right away not going to give him the 20D. But I would feel bad if I basically told him to expect the 20D. But also thinking he may take it more serious if I do mention the 20D?? I don't mind giving him the cameras, and honnestly even though saying they are loaners. I will be giving them to him. But I would be very dissapointed if they were ruined.

When I was a kid I would have killed for an opportunity like this. Can see a little of me in him.  And kinda want to help him out. Just thought that some of you with kids might have some ideas on this. He does not live close to me so I can't do a mentor type thing.

Suggestions?


----------



## Bravotwofive (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn't give my daughter a BMW until she could drive well.
If he is learning photography, and the responsibility of equipment care there is nothing wrong with learning from the ground up.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jul 19, 2009)

I say give him the Coolpix and see how he does. You can also mentor him in the proper ways to take care of his gear. If he does well reward him, if not wait til hes older.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 19, 2009)

Perhaps "loan" him the Coolpix and let him use the Canon when he is with you. Over time, you'll see how he takes care of the equipment.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 19, 2009)

Unfortunately he lives 1,000 miles away, and only see him once a year if that.  So, there would be very little observation of the use.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, that's a different story then.  Start slow, no promises and see how it goes.  Some 12 year old can be very responsible with their treasured belongings.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 20, 2009)

This could raise a case of pride of ownership. Quite a lot of my friends have really hot cars, often the parents bought them. I would say nearly half have written them off, most have had a minor ding, or a run in with the cops. None who had to buy their own car have had so much as a parking fine.
Similar thing with laptops. My parents bought my sister hers. She actually was careless enough with it to leave it at Frankfurt airport. It's just a case of having no value attached to the object.

I'm not saying don't buy things for him. Just saying regardless of how old someone is, if you go out and just buy them a DSLR they will not appreciate it. I agree with the loaning of the coolpix, get them an interest in photography, and if it really kicks off, then offer to help them buy the camera, some reward system like getting perfect As, or something to attach value to the camera. Mind you if he gets interested enough the value may come just from his joy in the hobby.

There's no right or wrong here.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea, we have talked about it and decided not to mention the 20D.  We are double checking with my brother in law to see what they think of it.  It's really not a big deal to me, as the Coolpix and the 20D are being used less and less now.  Might as well give them to someone who will use them.  The coolpix doesn't have much value to it, couple hundred at the most.  The 20D has a bit more value to it, but I think it would be better served to allow someone in the family to use it and learn with it than to try and get some money for it.

I know what your getting at about pride of ownership.  As my younger sister and brother are that way.  No respect for others property.  They treat what they own / bought good.  But when it comes to others property, not so good.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 20, 2009)

or just tell him im going to loan you the coolpix and if you take care of it and are still interested in photography next time i see you i will give you the cannon 20


----------



## NateWagner (Jul 20, 2009)

or, you could wait until he could tell you the difference between the two cameras and what the advantages are of the 20D over the Nikon Coolpix. Until he knows the differences I doubt the lack of a 20D will really affect him much.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 20, 2009)

I say give him the coolpix and your email address and set him assignments so he can show you the results on your next visit...
on your next visit take the 20D with you and give him it as a reward for going out and sticking to the challenges
and maybe take him out for the day on a shoot doing what you two like best and give him some pointers and show him his way around the controls a little and tell him you want to see him using it and getting good with it and you will give him Lens' for it if he does well


----------



## willma88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Heres my two cents worth. 

When I was 12, I was in year 6. At that time, all I wanted to do was to become a astronomer. And there was this really expensive telescope I wanted to buy. It wasnt expensive as in thousands, I think it was around 300 dollars, but for a kid of 12, that was heaps! When it was my 13th B'day, my parents agreed to splitting the cost of the telescope to halves with me and give it to me as a present. I

After I got the telescope, I no longer found astronomy attractive.. or the telescope for that matter. I lost interest. 

With me and photography, I only became interested when I was 15 (Last year), I took on a job and worked hard to get the money to buy my gear. It makes it feel a little more accomplished, and i guess gives me more determination to continue with it.

I say, loan him the Coolpix, see if he still likes photography three months later and see if your nephew is still interested. Hopefully he wont be like me and astronomy! =)


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the 'pride of ownership' is a good point.  

Maybe you could loan him the coolpix and tell him that you also have a 'better camera' that you would be willing to sell him.  Choose a price that is enough for it to mean something to him...maybe $200-$300 (a great deal if it includes lenses and a flash etc).  This way, he gets a great camera and a good start but also has to earn it.  If you want, you could even use the money to buy him something nice for his next birthday or give it to his parents for his college education savings etc.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 20, 2009)

16 worked for me, I could have probably gone a year earlier, too.


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 20, 2009)

At 12 kids don't have a sense of value.  They're kids and are not really supposed to, so don't give them anything that you would cry over if they dropped it from a car going 60MPH or tossed against a tree.

I once had a $1200 custom hand made bamboo bo-staff made by a chinese master.  I gave it to a 12 year old with a nice lecture as to it's value and history (it was close to a 100 years old)... he was good for about 2 hours until I left... and then proceeded to beat up every tree in the back yard until he wrapped and snapped it around the oak tree.  Buh-bye valuable antique.

He wasn't being bad, he was being 12  .


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends on the kid really... I've seen 9 year old kids that are more mature and responsible than 40 year old adults... more technically savvy too!


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 20, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> At 12 kids don't have a sense of value.  They're kids and are not really supposed to, so don't give them anything that you would cry over if they dropped it from a car going 60MPH or tossed against a tree.
> 
> I once had a $1200 custom hand made bamboo bo-staff made by a chinese master.  I gave it to a 12 year old with a nice lecture as to it's value and history (it was close to a 100 years old)... he was good for about 2 hours until I left... and then proceeded to beat up every tree in the back yard until he wrapped and snapped it around the oak tree.  Buh-bye valuable antique.
> 
> He wasn't being bad, he was being 12  .




i love your attitude, it is very responsible and wise to be honest.
Most people would have been terribly mad about something like that happening (im sure you were at first though but its normal) as you say... kids will be kids, we can't take away their free spirits and force them to grow up too quickly or the same thing that happened to Mr Jackson may happen to the kids.


----------



## Battou (Jul 20, 2009)

The concept of "Loaning" wile sound in theroy, it's a different beast in practice as I found with my first generation Playstation (now dead due to a snapped disk holder). Even if they use caution things can still break due to lack of care knowledge. Additionally, as many of us have learned, there are a great number of times where we put our cameras in potentially harmful situations to aquire the shot, not out of desire but necessity. Being overly conserned with the well being of the camera is a hinderance in and of it self, you don't want him to be afraid to take it out side for fear of damage.

My suggestion....Get on E-bay with him, Serch out some Good film SLRs and let him buy one of his choosing with his own money. It would give him the pride of ownership that has been previously mentioned wile also being much closer to his income capasity, Lets face it guys, at twelve the best he can legally do is a paper route and he would have to save for years to afford even a used dSLR on that kind of income. 

The film SLR has with it a good peice of mind in their durability (Even the most careful twelve year old is going to drop things, I can't tell you howmany times my nephews DS has hit the floor in the last week alone), It will increase his potential by signifigantly reducing the restraints and achieve the results you seek by considering setting him up with the dSLR, Most importantly it will teach him proper care and handeling of photographic equipment by providing considerable room for error. If his eye is as good as you say it is then money for processing won't be wasted. Then after he has worked with the Film SLR for a wile, bought a few lenses and developed what you feel is a sufficient feel for the responsability of camera ownership, then you hook him up with the hand-me-down dSLR, no strings attached.


----------



## jwPhotographer (Jul 23, 2009)

I got my first SLR (my father's 1965 Asahi Pentax Spotmatic) when I was 13. I gave it to my daughter when she turned 13, insisting she learn the basics with a basic camera. This past March when she turned 14, I bought her a Canon Rebel DSLR, and she hasn't been without it a day since.


----------



## photographyprogess (Jul 28, 2009)

My nephew is 12, and I've been lending him at d40 for six months now. Does he take care of it? Yes, he does. A 12 year old can be responsible enough to take care of a DSLR, and he may not be. Talk to his parents and listen to their opinion. They probably know the kid pretty well, and would be able to let you know if he would be responsible enough.

The main problem as I see it would be the backing up of the kid. He will need somebody to teach him how to use the camera, and this is far more important in this matter. This is what I do with my own nephew. I regularly take him with me out shooting to teach him how to take pictures and how to use the camera. And he loves it. (And I love it too, of course. It's a lot of fun spending time with him.)


----------



## IgsEMT (Jul 29, 2009)

If you really think that he's interested then start out with coolpix and move him up to 20D.
But how can you be so sure? My cuz, few years ago, used to love grabbing my Nikon and shooting family dinners. He was 10at that time. Today he is 13 & the only thing he cares for in technology is his XBOX360 (I think i spelled it right)... so are you sure that your nephews is into photography?


----------



## FrankLamont (Jul 29, 2009)

I got my first SLR when I was 14.

Splurged out 1/3 of my entire life savings on it. Over $1400.

I say, watch him for a while.

See if the photography thing is a mere passing as it is with most kids, or whether he really likes it or not.

Loan him the Coolpix for a year. Just say that you reckon he has a keen eye and could borrow your camera for the year.

Don't give him the idea that you're giving it to him, just that you don't 'really need the camera at the moment and since you seem to enjoy photography, you can't borrow my camera for a year'... that kind of thing.

He'll treat it with more respect.

If he's really improving, in a year or two, loan him the 20D for a while when you meet. Then if he's still really interested, loan it to him for a period of time with just a basic lens. 

If he really likes it, and his photography is lifting up, a bit later, offer it to him for a slashed price. Now, here's the important bit... agree with his parents for him to pay for it, but you can return the money as giving him a lens or something later on. Just don't give him everything at once, or it won't be seen as a privilege, but as something he deserves. And while he may deserve it, it's good to play things down.


----------



## redtippmann (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought my first SLR two years ago(I was 13). Before that I save up for a while to buy a real simple p&s but I found out that that can quickly so I sold that to a friend. Then when I was 13 I had enough money $500 to buy a Nikon D50 with a kit lens, bag, flash, tripod, etc. I still use it today and have kept it in the same condition as when I got it. Now I have saved up more and bought more lenses and another body. 

My point is, if you want him to have a DSLR and take care of it and think its the best. I would recommend that he just saves up his money and get one on his own. He probably think, like me, that it will take forever to save up. But it worth the wait. And he should know that this is something he wants to do for a while if he buys it on his own. And I'm not saying that his parents should help him out.


----------



## icassell (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought my 12 y/o twins a high-end P&S for our recent Alaska trip (Panasonic Lumix Z28).  They love it and take it everywhere with them ... treating it very carefully.  On the other hand, they forgot it on the seat of a diner (safely recovered, fortunately).  I'm not sure I couldn't have done the same thing with my dSLR.


----------



## DScience (Jul 30, 2009)

Garbz said:


> This could raise a case of pride of ownership. Quite a lot of my friends have really hot cars, often the parents bought them. I would say nearly half have written them off, most have had a minor ding, or a run in with the cops. None who had to buy their own car have had so much as a parking fine.
> Similar thing with laptops. My parents bought my sister hers. She actually was careless enough with it to leave it at Frankfurt airport. It's just a case of having no value attached to the object.
> 
> I'm not saying don't buy things for him. Just saying regardless of how old someone is, if you go out and just buy them a DSLR they will not appreciate it. I agree with the loaning of the coolpix, get them an interest in photography, and if it really kicks off, then offer to help them buy the camera, some reward system like getting perfect As, or something to attach value to the camera. Mind you if he gets interested enough the value may come just from his joy in the hobby.
> ...



Brilliant!


----------



## usayit (Jul 30, 2009)

My young cousin showed an interest in photography and her father has access to a whole Canon system with 1 film and 2 digital SLR bodies which he has made available for her use.   After a few days, She ended up with a nice high end P&S and still uses it to this day.  She is about 13 years of age.

Part of the learning process includes having a camera available at all times. Try convincing an early teen to lug around an SLR+lens (much less take care of it)...  I think that is more of a concern.

Once (if) he/she progresses beyond the capabilities of the camera, that will be the time to buy the SLR.  They will have matured enough to appreciate the opportunity...  The age is not important as all teens mature differently. 

As such


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 31, 2009)

i gave my 6yo my sony DSC-S75...totally obsolete now, but i paid over $300 for it if memory serves me.
it was explained to him that it is fragile, and needs to be taken care of. when he uses it, he always wears the strap, and seems to be very careful. he sees how gently i treat my camera, and just follows suit i think.
but i do agree with the concept of value.
i think it can vary person to person.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 31, 2009)

After some email traffic with his father.  We are going to send the Coolpix 8700 to him.  And see how he does for a while.  Unforturnately there is no way to be with him while he uses it.  So, we are just going to give him a chance with it and see what happens.  

Decided to keep quiet on the Canon 20D for now.  Just going to watch the results for a little bit and see if he is still interested after awhile.  Want to see if he shows any signs of wanting to learn more or if he is just a point and shooter.  If he shows that he wants to learn more and take care of the Coolpix.  Then we will send him the Canon so he can learn more with a more capable camera.


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 31, 2009)

He will treat it like he treats his hot wheels... unless someone there takes him on shoots with their own camera and displays extraordinary care.  With coaching, he may follow suit.

Without it, if/when you ask for it back, it might return in pieces.

"Just like there is no such thing as a bad student, only bad teachers, there is no such thing as a bad child... only bad parents".  That sounds rahter judgmental, but it is not meant as an insult, it just means that every child or student requires guidance.  If left to their own, they will follow only what they know as a 12 year old... which is not all that much 

The 8700 will be very interesting for him, and that P&S does put out some nice results.  I have the E8800 and it is my fav P&S, even after being off the market for several years.  Still, that one was something that I paid new close to $1000Cdn for. The 8700 is a very cool gift, no matter what the age.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think only you can decide.  I was given my first rifle at age 12 (no it wasn't a bb gun, but a Remington 22LR) I had been shooting for 2 years and my folks felt I was responsible enough.  I didn't dissapointment on that one, I understood what was involved and the consequences.  

You are in the best postition to judge whether the person is ready for good gear. Good luck.


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 31, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> I say give him the coolpix and your email address and set him assignments so he can show you the results on your next visit...
> on your next visit take the 20D with you and give him it as a reward for going out and sticking to the challenges
> and maybe take him out for the day on a shoot doing what you two like best and give him some pointers and show him his way around the controls a little and tell him you want to see him using it and getting good with it and you will give him Lens' for it if he does well



I like this idea.... Make him work for it and give him challenges.  If he kicks but all year then hook him up but make sure that he proves himself and I think  he will learn more from that then being handed something.

I bought my nephew a PS2 once and fool took it apart with in 6 months cause he said a game locked up ONCE!!! that fool did not get much more from me for years...  I was able to get it fixed but then for a year he could just play it my house.  Later he came around and did some really cool stuff for me about 2 years later when he was 16 and he said he wanted to prove himself so I would give the system to his little brother of 12!   He got me with that one!!!  I was so Proud!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 31, 2009)

Every kid is different.  I take my 7 yo. daughter with me occasionally when I go shoot a building exterior.  I let her take my D100 (with PLENTY of instruction on how not to run when she has the thing and such) and shoot all she likes.  She really gets into it.

I haven't yet "given" her the camera, but she understands she is allowed to use it with supervision.  There's probably a lot of excitement around just knowing she can use something I'm so very concerned about.  (My D100 is my first baby, after all.) 

My hope was to inspire a bit of interest in the hobby with her.

Here's a couple shots of her using it for the first time...


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know how I would handle it in your situation.

If it were _my_ kid (i.e., living with me), I would let him/her use a dSLR as soon as they have proven that they could use it without dropping/breaking it.

In your situation, where you can't see how it's being used, I would probably wait a few more years...


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 31, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Every kid is different.  I take my 7 yo. daughter with me occasionally when I go shoot a building exterior.  I let her take my D100 (with PLENTY of instruction on how not to run when she has the thing and such) and shoot all she likes.  She really gets into it.
> 
> I haven't yet "given" her the camera, but she understands she is allowed to use it with supervision.  There's probably a lot of excitement around just knowing she can use something I'm so very concerned about.  (My D100 is my first baby, after all.)
> 
> ...


Aww thats so cute  (i mean the picture i dont mean to difine her as "that".)
I know if i was walking down a park then saw a 6 year old with that camera... i would be very jealous


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought my 350D at 13 (last year). It's a little sandy though..:blushing:. Is he the hyper to run around the house like he's high? If so, wait 'til he's older.


----------



## ShotwellPhotography (Aug 18, 2009)

I was shooting with a Minolta X700 when i was 8. USed it for a wedding when i was about 10. I still  have it today in perfect working condition


----------



## R1100S (Aug 19, 2009)

When I was 12, I went to an airshow with my Uncle Mark.  He let me use one of his Canon A-1's, and I was in HOG HEAVEN.  

Every shot came out blurry when developed, and it was my uncle that first learned I needed glasses.

Fast forward 20 years.  I buy my first DSLR (Canon T1i) to photograph my newborn son.  Naturally I turn to my uncle for advice, and criticism with my new found hobby.

Last month we had a family reunion, and Mark gave me two Canon A-1's (with power winders), and 5 lenses.  They have fresh CLR's, and have been well maintained through their travels.

And travel they have.  When he was in the USAF, they went to Morocco, Egypt, South Korea, Patrick AFB, Nellis, Palmdale, and were used extensively to photograph the B-2's he worked on at Whiteman at the end of his 24 year career.

He could have given one of these cameras to me 20 years ago and I ABSOLUTELY would have taken care of it, and would still be using it just like I am now.

I respect my Uncle, and have always strived to be like him.  He is such a cool guy, and has such cool hobbies.  This is one hobby he could have helped me get into earlier, but I'm sure he had the same doubts about responsibility that you do.

I say give him the P&S, and promise him the DSLR if he can show you that he can take care of it.  Send him the DSLR as a birthday or Christmas present, and he will probably cherish it as a family heir-loom as I do my Uncle's A-1's.

My grandpa's rifle, my dad's favorite fishing pole, my first fishing pole, and my Uncle's Canon A-1's will definatly be handed down to my son one day.  

You may be surprised how much a 12 year old kid will cherish something so important.


----------



## ben. (Aug 19, 2009)

i used my friends Coolpix 8700 and i hate it, i would give it to any kid to make my friend happy. but the 20D is nice. i would honestly just go ahead and tell him that you are giving him the 20D because you feel like that he has talent and also tell him not to dissapoint you because its an expensive camera and you are only doing it because you trust him and you have faith in him that he will have fun taking pictures


----------



## LEONT (Aug 19, 2009)

my brother is 13 and I let him use my gear whenever he wants, he actually did pretty well for a beginner...


----------



## manaheim (Aug 19, 2009)

Kinda along the lines of what R11xxx was saying... I used to try to get my Dad to let me use his Canon AE1.  Every time I asked, he would say "I was just about to start using that!"

I got very frustrated with him and might have given up on the idea of getting into the hobby altogether.  If he HAD given me the camera sooner, I might be better than I am today.  It's kind of a shame on multiple levels.  He still doesn't use the camera, either.


----------



## mariusz (Aug 21, 2009)

its a good time at 12 as long as he is responsible and will take care of the camera - my  5 cents


----------



## lschaaf (Aug 21, 2009)

So a 20D body is roughly $300 - $350 on ebay, plus lens.  I think if he's responsible, go ahead and give to him now w/stipulation if he decides he's not into photography, he returns it.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 21, 2009)

If you give a gift... GIVE it, don't put stipulations on a gift.


----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 23, 2009)

To each their own...Everyone is different and everyone will value things differently. It all boils down to how much it means to them. When I was 13 my father bought me a 1981 Toyota Celica Sunchaser....Had I known then what I know now I never would have allowed it to leave my side. This car was less than in good shape, the body was rusting, the interior was destroyed. I learned how to drive in that car, how to drift in that car, did my first everything in that car..I intended on keeping it and restoring it. I was 13, I got a job....I paid for new seats from the junkyard, was saving for a new convertable top, did body work on it, did all of my own repairs to the car....I loved it with all of my heart. My brother ended up catching the car on fire from his negligence and lack of respect for my car. I risked life and limb trying to put the blaze out, but the engine ended up going up and burning all the wires. 5 years later I found a 1981 Celica Supra that was similar to what I had and bought it on the spot, kept it for three years and decided it was selfish of me to keep a car I could never restore in time and gave it to a friend in PA to restore. Fact is, I was 13 when I got that car..11 years later as you car see in my avatar...I still think of it DAILY. I still have dreams about driving it, Hell I still tear up at the thought of it. It meant the world to me because my father gave it to me in a time where I honestly thought he did not care. Its what I based my world around at that time. It changed the course of my life forever...if it was not for that car I would not be where I am today. I found my passion for working on cars with that Celica. Now I own a auto detailing/maintenance business that I run on my days off from my money maker career...but one day ill go full time on my own. You really have to take into account exactly what kind of person you are dealing with. I am a very very sentimental person and I will develop an attachment to objects...specificly vehicles. But either way, I think what you want to do is great.


----------

